# Great Commercial



## oldman (Apr 29, 2016)

I usually do not watch commercials, but the following one that I have posted here has that certain "appeal" that kept my attention. It's probably the only commercial that I have ever sat through.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 29, 2016)

Very long commercial but very sweet.


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Yes. Very true to life the way it should be and sometimes actually is. This really resonated with me. Prompted some happy memories of my own. When they reached for each others hands it made me cry. That was always a big thing with us. Thanks, Oldman. I enjoyed that.


----------



## ladyp (Apr 29, 2016)

Gotta love Lowe's


----------



## Phoenix (May 7, 2016)

This is just lovely.  I think it's what we all hope love will be.  It takes me back to a time of innocence and belief in the good.  May all of your days be filled with this kind of wonder - this I wish for each of you.


----------



## Underock1 (May 7, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> This is just lovely.  I think it's what we all hope love will be.  It takes me back to a time of innocence and belief in the good.  May all of your days be filled with this kind of wonder - this I wish for each of you.



Thank you, Phoenix. Coming from unpromising circumstances, my wife and I did manage to have that kind of life. Not quite as idyllic, perhaps, but loving and wonderful none the less. I wish you and all others the same.


----------



## Phoenix (May 7, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> Thank you, Phoenix. Coming from unpromising circumstances, my wife and I did manage to have that kind of life. Not quite as idyllic, perhaps, but loving and wonderful none the less. I wish you and all others the same.



It's wonderful that you were able to find that in each other.  It took me three times to get a keeper.  I had to throw back the first two.


----------



## Guitarist (May 7, 2016)

I agree, oldman, that is a great commercial. 

I thought it was gonna be for some real estate company.  I do like Lowe's.


----------

